

Police officers found not guilty in (video taped) death of Kelly Thomas - kreek
http://www.latimes.com/local/la-me-0114-kelly-thomas-verdict-20140114,0,6482344.story#axzz2qOW2k8q0

======
stevewillows
This stuck out to me:

"Police officers have the privilege, the right to use force to overcome
resistance," said Ira Salzman, a defense attorney who often represents police
officers. "When you have the law allowing use of force, that is a tremendous
protection."

Everything that has come out about this case is stranger than the one before.

------
codex
More outrage farming without supplying all facts and context. I will give the
benefit of the doubt to the jury and save my rage for a cause I am certain is
just.

~~~
jcromartie
What do you need beyond the nearly-complete video and full audio of the entire
beating?

------
CPTNJello
I sincerely hope karma is real, and comes back to haunt these "officers" for
the rest of their pathetic lives. Rare, unusually painful, completely
uncurable forms of cancer for each of them would be perfect.

~~~
Osiris
Why is it that on Internet forums, such as Facebook and Reddit, and the knee-
jerk reaction of many people is name-calling and statements judging the value
of a person's life.

Have you met any of the people involved or any of their family members? Do you
have evidence to support your statement that they are "pathetic" and deserving
of "uncurable forms of cancer"?

We should all remember that we are all imperfect human beings. You can judge
the actions of a human being to be or not to be "right" or "wrong", but it's
not appropriate to judge the person themselves, especially when you've never
even met them.

~~~
jcromartie
"See these fists? They're getting ready to fuck you up."

-Officer Manuel Ramos, before sadistically beating unarmed, homeless, schizophrenic man Kelly Thomas into a coma that would eventually lead to his death, all while Thomas apologized and begged for mercy

~~~
Osiris
_You can judge the actions of a human being to be or not to be "right" or
"wrong", but it's not appropriate to judge the person themselves_

Sure the action was wrong. What he did was wrong. But to claim that his "soul"
(for lack of a better term) is worth less than yours is not a judgment you
should be making.

